# Powerbook G4 / Impossible de copier des données



## Lobz (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je vous explique le problème : 

J'ai un vieux PowerBook G4 ou j'ai plusieurs données importantes (photos/musiques) que j'aimerais transférer sur mon MacBook Pro 

J'ai fait un TimeMachine qui c'est bien passé, bien terminé mais qui n'a au final rien transféré 

Etant donné que seulement deux dossiers sont important (iPhoto / Itunes) je me suis dit je vais juste transférer ces deux fichiers sur mon DD 

Cependant opération impossible, à chaque fois que je c/c un fichier que ce soit sur mon DD ou une clé USB impossible, message d'erreur me disant "Impossible de copier l'élément "...." faute d'espace disponible 
J'ai testé plusieurs type de partition Mac OS étendu, MS Dos etc mais impossible de copier/coller n'importe quel fichier 

Est-ce que vous auriez une idée pour me sortir de ce mauvais pas ? 

Merci ! 

A bientôt


----------

